# Toddlers with Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Guest

I would like to talk to others with children who suffer from IBS. Not sure if this is the true problem for my son...but we need to continue our search after 14 months of trying to figure out what is wrong.







Anyone that can offer suggestions, advice or helpful tips on how to find out if this is the problem- I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Rose

Brenna, the only way to be sure if your child is suffering with IBS is by process of elimination. In other words tests must be completed to make sure it isn't something else. What symptoms does your child suffer with and what testing has been completed?


----------

